
Introducing Twitter Web Analytics - icey
https://dev.twitter.com/blog/introducing-twitter-web-analytics
======
ChrisArchitect
could see this coming with the recent takeover of t.co in all url tweeting
etc..... but wow...how are they going to do this....sites have to register ala
google webmaster center?......so much work. Bit.ly save us!

